# Just a story I found on the web



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> In addition to listening to your instructor, your horse will have a few things to say to you as well. On a good day, he'll be happy to go along with the program and tolerate your mistakes; on a bad day, you'll swear he's trying to kill you. Perhaps he's naughty or perhaps he's fed up with how slowly you're learning his language. Regardless, the horse will have an opinion. He may choose to challenge you (which can ultimately make you a better rider) or he may carefully carry you over fences...if it suits him. It all depends on the partnership - and partnership is what it's all about.


 
I loved this paragraph, its so true


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

_If it is in your blood to love horses, you share your life with them. Our horses know our secrets; we braid our tears into their manes and whisper our hopes into their ears. A barn is a sanctuary in an unsettled world, a sheltered place where life's true priorities are clear: a warm place to sleep, someone who loves us, and the luxury of regular meals. Some of us need these reminders._

I think that's my favorite paragraph...my favorite line is "Our horses know our secrets; we braid our tears into their manes and whisper our hopes into their ears."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Me, too, Roughrider. I LOVE being at the barn. The whole world could cease to exhist , and it seems to. But then, well, there's home , the kids, my husband. Can't complain. I got it all!

Thank you RR for that lovely piece. I might show that to my husband and see if it puts in words why I spend so much of my time away from my family and with the horses. He just doesn't get it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

my friends house is at the back of the school and we all go out to his house and see his horses at lunch! All the school love being so close to the horses.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

wow this is amazing whoever wrote it is a great writer! makes me want to go hug my horse


----------

